# how to embroider on a winter puffy vest



## pah6 (Mar 29, 2011)

New to the embroider scene and have a client that wants a name embroidered on a winter puffy vest. The letters will be 1/2" to 1". I was looking for a few tips on what type of backing to use and the [proper way to hoop the vest. 

thanks for any help i can get.
Paul


----------



## Liberty (Jul 18, 2006)

One piece of light tearaway and hoop it like anything else. The only thing we do different with puffy vests is increase the inching count, the number of slow stitches when tying in before the machine goes to speed.


----------



## pah6 (Mar 29, 2011)

Thanks for the information i'll give it a try.


----------

